# Dragonfly



## Patrickktown (Aug 2, 2014)

Found this little guy at a nature park. 
Hand held at f/8. 1/100 100mm


----------



## Igtocru (Aug 6, 2014)

Great macro. Nice details and focus. Well done.


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 6, 2014)

Terrific shot - that's some A-Grade hand holding right there.


----------



## Patrickktown (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KristinaE (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful colors!!! Eyes of dragonfly like a rainbow ))


----------



## Patrickktown (Aug 19, 2014)

KristinaE said:


> Beautiful colors!!! Eyes of dragonfly like a rainbow ))



Thanks a lot!!


----------

